# Job we finished a few weeks ago on the beach



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Haven't posted any job pics lately but this one was too good not to. TWP 100 and SW resilience gloss. 

Complete gallery is up on our onedrive. Check it out.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome job! Did you brush the trim or spray? Must have used a chit ton of TWP on that sucker


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Awesome job! Did you brush the trim or spray? Must have used a chit ton of TWP on that sucker


We brush and rolled the handrails, didn't do any of the trim this year, have it on schedule for May. I overestimated the stain, bought 20 only used 15 I have a fiver I will sell cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I need some Pecan for a job in October. What color was it, Redwood perhaps?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rustic 116


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Haven't used that one before. It looks like a nice color from the pics.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Impeccable craftsmanship. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Impeccable craftsmanship. :thumbsup:


Thanks Paul, means a lot coming from you. We also made some money on this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Very impressive. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Impressive. Top quality work.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

When people ask what's a professional paint job........that's it nice work.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I love when jobs turn out this well and the clients are really happy. We haven't even sent in the thank you card and ask for the testimonial, owner found us on facebook. I have made it a priority goal this year to make our customer service the best. 



> Highest quality of work and customer service! I would highly recommend using JHC and I will plan on using them again in the future!!
> Thank you, Tommy and Deanna!


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

If I could figure out how to type those symbols i would, but 2 thumbs up on that one


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Ron.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow tommy nice work brother!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Wes this one was fun!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow thats incredible! Not sure if I could handle it, everythings so nitty gritty and cut up! What beach? What does a place like that cost; million?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

bryceraisanen said:


> Wow thats incredible! Not sure if I could handle it, everythings so nitty gritty and cut up! What beach? What does a place like that cost; million?


Access was tough on two sides 50' at the peaks. I like it when we aren't working in ankle deep sand on three sides. This was easy in comparison. 

That house is probably around 500-700k. Topsail Beach NC.


----------



## carlmo (Sep 3, 2014)

awesome job there!! Thks for the pics!!


----------

